# Hymer pull down bed



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all were planning on changing to a hymer a class with pull down bed , can you sit up in the bed once its pulled down , we could never do this in our overcab bed . Thanks in advance Gary


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Probably not. In our 2013 model, the headroom is a maximum of 32", less for whoever sleeps at the windscreen side of the bed. We had a 2005 model and that was no better. However, there is definitely more headroom than a traditional overcab bed so depending on size, you might be able to find sufficient room in a Hymer. I find slouching slightly is enough to read by but not to drink a cup of tea. 

I suggest you try out the bed before you buy anyway. Ours has a weight limit of 200kgs. The 05 shape shape with the rounded front made for a narrower bed than the current model - hence the change of shape to flatter rather than rounded.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

WE are short and in our Hymers a 564 and a 640 not really, one on edge. Could, but inside no

Carol


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We had plenty of room to Sit up in ours Starline 550 and it was a really comfortable bed.

Kind regards 

Barts


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We sit up in our 2001 B584, probably couldn't trampoline on it but find it quite spacious. The bed is certainly better than the fixed bed we had in our Tramp Swing as the corner was cut off to allow access to the bathroom. 
The bed headroom does get slightly less nearer the windscreen as the roof dips. Just bear in mind that in extreme conditions (height of summer/winter) the person next to the windscreen will notice the temperature change so the use of a Silverscreen (or the like) is useful to prevent the temperature change.
Terry


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

1998 640 starline. 2003 680 starline 2010 b654SL star edition

No probs sitting up whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No problems sitting up reading in bed in our Hymer ! Plenty of headroom.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Yes we can sit up in ours ,not that we do ,once awake we are up with the coffee on and tend not to go to bed until we are well tired ( wine sometimes has something to do with it :lol: ) so no sitting up reading etc.


Paul


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We can sit-up in our 2001 B584 with no problem. We always use external silver screens and have no problem with cold( and yes it's me on the screen side of the bed!)


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a 2006 B544SL and we cannot sit up straight in our bed, but we can, what I call, slouch sit enough to read and drink a cuppa. The problem is, who ever is on the inside has nowhere to put the cuppa so the one on the outside has to keep passing is back and forth!


----------



## gjh613 (Aug 7, 2011)

We had plenty of room to sit up in our last van, a 1997 Hymer S650. Similarly, we now have loads of space in our 2001 Hymer S820. Both beds are very comfortable and drop down to about the level of the seat headrest, so are not too difficult to climb up to.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies , Great info .


----------

